# Pathé news reel of Moulton



## Yellow Fang (1 Nov 2010)

See this smashing (that is a 60s word, isn't it?) Pathé news reel on Moulton L-frames. I wish they were still being made at reasonable prices, especially the drop bar version.


----------



## zigzag (1 Nov 2010)

it's a lovely bike, i like the design a lot - simple, unique, versatile. but i would expect few changes if they were produced today - i.e. 20" wheels, no suspension, stiffer and lighter frame, decent quality parts. it should weigh less than 9kg and cost around £300 for single speed version.
i've tried couple of new moulton tsr bikes before and found them too bouncy. i'm sure there is a way to bodge something to eliminate suspension, but i'd rather have manufacturer to do that. i've asked moulton rep if they have any plans to produce non-suspended frameset, he said no.
maybe some competitor will come up with an idea?..


----------



## Yellow Fang (1 Nov 2010)

I think they're pretty unlikely to produce a bike without suspension. That was one of its key features. Alex Moulton was a suspension expert before he got into making bikes. He designed the suspension for the mini, which was considered cutting edge at the time.

Mind you, the Mezzo doesn't have suspension even though it was designed by Jon Whyte, who is also a suspension expert. He designs the Whyte full suspension bikes. He designs the rear suspensions for Marin mountain bikes too. Before that, he designed suspension systems for F1 racing cars.

There are manufacturers who produce mini-bikes without suspension. The Dahon Hammerhead looks good, but they seem quite difficult to get hold of over here. The Bike Fridays don't have suspension, but they're not cheap neither.


----------



## zigzag (1 Nov 2010)

i've tried riding mezzo bike and it was one of the worst handling bikes i've sat on (strida being the worst ). i think it's the angular shaped steering tube that gives a very unpredictable handling. under acceleration the steering bar deforms due to its flexibility and when it springs back, it causes front wheel to move about as well. i would strongly suggest test riding this bike before buying.

bike fridays are good bikes, but they don't fit my criteria. maybe i'm too picky?


----------



## Yellow Fang (5 Nov 2010)

Mucho like-o these Japanese Bridgestone Moultons. Are these available in the UK any more? Seems very odd if they're not, especially as they have Union Jacks on the frames.


----------



## bobg (24 Mar 2011)

If you can pick up a Mark 3, the rear suspension is much stiffer and can be made more so by compressing the suspension ball with a big jubilee clip. It has rubbish pressed steel front forks but these can be readily replaced with Mk1 or 2 versions from the Moulton Society
Some of the early specials had 531 tubing but they're very thin on the ground and hugely expensive. I have a converted Mk I with drops, great fun you wouldn't want to spend all day on it


----------



## danphoto (5 Apr 2011)

Yellow Fang said:


> He designed the suspension for the mini, which was considered cutting edge at the time.



Actually, I think it was considered "fab" at the time. I'm not sure that "cutting edge" was yet current


----------



## Clandy (6 Apr 2011)

zigzag said:


> it's a lovely bike, i like the design a lot - simple, unique, versatile. but i would expect few changes if they were produced today - i.e. 20" wheels, no suspension, stiffer and lighter frame, decent quality parts. it should weigh less than 9kg and cost around £300 for single speed version.
> i've tried couple of new moulton tsr bikes before and found them too bouncy. i'm sure there is a way to bodge something to eliminate suspension, but i'd rather have manufacturer to do that. i've asked moulton rep if they have any plans to produce non-suspended frameset, he said no.
> maybe some competitor will come up with an idea?..





Moulton TSR suspension is adjustable for 'bounce'. Having tried small wheelers with no suspension, I will choose Moulton every time.


----------



## zigzag (6 Apr 2011)

Clandy said:


> Moulton TSR suspension is adjustable for 'bounce'. Having tried small wheelers with no suspension, I will choose Moulton every time.



we all have different preferences and that's why there are so many different bikes around. i've got a 20" wheeled folding bike with no suspension and 35mm tyres and the comfort levels are very acceptable, even for a 200km days' ride. there are more suitable bikes for that sort of riding of course.
i would use small wheeled bike (such as i've described before) for shorter rides, commuting shopping, riding about. i find a suspension as an additional and potential point of maintenance, squeeks, bounce, flex and added weight. but i appreciate your preference for suspended moultons - a lot of people seem to like them.


----------



## Munchkin100 (26 Apr 2011)

Bring back the memories, my Mum had one of those, not sure of the model (certainly wasnt the racing one) but I remember riding it around the garden in my youth....ok showing my age! I wonder what happened to it?


----------

